# General > Reunions >  NAMES NEEDED FOR THURSO HIGH PUPILS 1984

## Anonymous

Hi 



What we need to do is get a list of names for pupils and hopefully addresses .



I'm going to start and try and list a few names but I could do with everyones help.



Especially with tickets.



I'm still trying to get the band organised but hopefully they will do it....



I have still to get a price for the tickets.



Name Tags is another thing that needs to be organised as well.



So what ever anyone can do I would truly appreciate.

lynn_williams3@hotmail.com

----------


## Anonymous

Contact Thurso High school they will be only too happy to provide you with the year intake names list.

----------


## Anonymous

thanks very much I have been in touch with the High School today...

 ::

----------


## Anonymous

I have been mentioning it to people I see from my year of school and to be honest, no-one has heard about it.  Maybe a good idea to stick some posters all over the place (notices), just to get more peoples attention.  Not a lot of people surf this site!!!  Just a suggestion  ::

----------

